# ASUS GeForce RTX 3080 Ti STRIX LC Liquid Cooled



## W1zzard (Jun 2, 2021)

The ASUS RTX 3080 Ti STRIX LC is THE overkill RTX 3080 Ti. It comes with a pre-filled watercooling unit, that provides cooling for the GPU and memory chips. Thanks to a factory overclock to 1830 MHz, this is the fastest RTX 3080 Ti we're testing today, but also the most expensive.

*Show full review*


----------



## LFaWolf (Jun 2, 2021)

Holy cow, $2100 MSRP?! 

Great review!


----------



## dicktracy (Jun 2, 2021)

This helps with fan noise, but now you introduced the undefeatable pump noise...


----------



## Mussels (Jun 3, 2021)

Using a generic asetek AIO for this is actually a MASSIVE plus, because it means the end user can replace it with something else if it fails, or to upgrade/customise it in the future

Seeing how low the VRAM temps are vs the other Ti series cards makes me believe that should be mentioned on the cooler performance page - its very relevant to how good ampere cards are going to last, long term


----------



## pandemonium (Jun 3, 2021)

Very much appreciate all of the data that's being displayed in these reviews.  This is solid benchmarking work here!  Thank you.


----------



## phill (Jun 3, 2021)

Thank you @W1zzard !!  Great review as always


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 3, 2021)

dicktracy said:


> This helps with fan noise, but now you introduced the undefeatable pump noise...


You still have 2 fans on the radiator instead of on the GPU.


----------



## las (Jun 3, 2021)

So 3090 on release was 25% less and then you waited almost a year too  seems like very bad value all-in-all 

I will personally never choose a GPU using AIO Watercooler.


----------



## ltkAlpha (Jun 5, 2021)

So a 240 mm AIO costs 900 USD now? Good to know...


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 14, 2021)

LFaWolf said:


> Holy cow, $2100 MSRP?!
> 
> Great review!


Hi,
ASUS never disappoints on high prices 

Good thing it wasn't a 3090 that aio wouldn't be near enough they have to add another on the back of the card lol


----------



## Ravenas (Sep 16, 2021)

Where was the GPU radiator placed in this review? Was it pulling air into the case or blowing air out?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 16, 2021)

Ravenas said:


> Where was the GPU radiator placed in this review? Was it pulling air into the case or blowing air out?


Case is open, so makes no difference


----------

